# thecubicle.us is down



## babucubes (May 6, 2015)

So i am not sure what section this goes in but I'm a little worried.
First of all thecubicle.us website is down
Second, i ordered a birthday package with 11 items:
gans 357(out of stock, 2 seperate packages)
yuxin 3x3
cubicle wiehgt 1
weight 3
concave
bullfight
gans stickers
hualong
lingao magic
guanlong
metal nut driver, gans screwdriver
SO basically, my package has been processing and preparing for shipment for 2 weeks and i live in CALI
i asked them to ship in 2 seperate packages because of gans and they said ok, which they guaranteed to ship on the 2nd of may
then they didnt ship and guaranteed for the 4th
Its the 5th right now, and they didnt ship, they are not responding to my emails, their web is down, and my package has been processing forever.
SHOULD I BE WORRIED?


----------



## Cubeologist (May 6, 2015)

James said they they are under a ddos attack currently on their Facebook. So I would say that is what is causing the delays.


----------



## babucubes (May 6, 2015)

Cubeologist said:


> James said they they are under a ddos attack currently on their Facebook. So I would say that is what is causing the delays.



Thanks cubeologist, your vids are awesome, and also THANK YOU FOR TELLING ME BECAUSE NO ONE ANSWERED MY QUESTIONS. 
Thanks


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 6, 2015)

No. Let's put it this way though. The owner's of theCubicle are college students. It's currently the time of the semester where it's final exams and all that jazz. Maybe something got out of stock again (not just the gans). There's lots of reason why it's taking a while, why they aren't answering emails, etc. 

Should you be worried? Nah. Though the 2 weeks thing is concerning, I highly doubt they just forgot.

As for the website, their host might be down, they could be doing site maintenance, lots and lots of possibilities. EDIT - didn't know about that ddos attack tho.


----------



## babucubes (May 6, 2015)

Cubeologist said:


> James said they they are under a ddos attack currently on their Facebook. So I would say that is what is causing the delays.



Wait, how did you find out, was there a vid? please send a link


----------



## Cubeologist (May 6, 2015)

It was on Cyoubx's friends.


----------



## JamesDanko (May 6, 2015)

So this won't affect shipping, correct?


----------



## AlexMaass (May 6, 2015)

OrangeCuber said:


> So this won't affect shipping, correct?



I don't know honestly, they might have a server that like gives the all the order information and etc that is being ddosed, so possibly.

edit: I just realized I made a sticker order about right before the site went down last night. I have not gotten a confirmation email. D= good thing its only stickers


----------



## darckhitet (May 6, 2015)

I ordered 42 zhanchis and now i can't see my order because their page is down


----------



## QQW (May 8, 2015)

see title, I don't know when it's going to be back up

Please delete this thread when thecubicle.us is online again.


----------



## cashis (May 8, 2015)

chill out.


----------



## QQW (May 8, 2015)

I got interrupted in the middle of an order. T_T


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 8, 2015)

What if I have an order and it's shipped, will it still be trackable and stuff


----------



## Dyys (May 8, 2015)

Noo.. no... NOOOOOO


----------



## Animorpher13 (May 8, 2015)

w..w...what?


----------



## AlexMaass (May 8, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> What if I have an order and it's shipped, will it still be trackable and stuff



Only if you know the tracking number pretty much, I think the ddos might be affecting their system with all the orders and stuff and etc, so I have a feeling that orders will be really delayed.


----------



## Dyys (May 9, 2015)

DDoSed again


----------



## SpeedSkewber (May 21, 2015)

*Problems With TheCubicle.us*

I just wanted to know if anyone else has been having problems with Thecubicle such as your cart being randomly cleared or pages randomly reloading. Also another really concerning issue is the fact that no matter what deviece I view the website from, I get a notification of 'Your privacy is at risk' before I log in and whenever I look at my cart while logged in. And a few days ago TheCubicle went down and when you entered their site it would display an error message and a bunch of code. I just don't feel their site is really safe to go on right now and I HIGHLY RECOMMEND if you have a credit card attached to your account REMOVE IT. I think it would just be a good idea to steer clear from Thecubicle.us for a week, or at least until they acknowledge the fact that something was wrong on the website and it's been patched.


----------



## a cool guy (May 21, 2015)

Hi SpeedSkewber,

This is a cool guy from TheCubicle.us. I want to assure you that the website is working fine now. It is true that over the past week there might have been some minor visual glitches due to our recent migration to a new server. There were some compatibility issues due to the change in the PHP version, which we had to fix, but at no point was customer information or data security compromised in any way.

Regarding credit card safety, all saved credit cards are not even stored on our servers. They are instead tokenized and stored in a highly secure and audited facility operated by our credit card processor, so there's no chance that a credit card could be compromised directly through our site.

If you or anyone else is experiencing any issues with the site at all, please do not hesitate to contact us at [email protected] or PM me. It is our utmost priority to ensure that the site is loading properly. From what we are seeing, we believe everything is back to normal, but if anything seems amiss from your end, we want to make sure that gets fixed right away.


----------



## G2013 (May 21, 2015)

Yep, thecubicle.us works normally again


----------

